# Christian Devotional Reading



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

love2read, I don't know which version of the Bible that you are looking at but I have the NIV.  You go to the Table of Contents and find the book, click, find the chapter, click, and the verse, click.  I have gotten to where it takes me no time to get to where I want. I know several of the authors that you listed, what is your favorite genre in CF?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the NIV, too. I have a sample of the One Year Bible. I am considering it for my daily reading for 2009.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

tc said:


> love2read, I don't know which version of the Bible that you are looking at but I have the NIV. You go to the Table of Contents and find the book, click, find the chapter, click, and the verse, click. I have gotten to where it takes me no time to get to where I want. I know several of the authors that you listed, what is your favorite genre in CF?


Hi TC, Can you post the link for the NIV Bible you have? I have one sample ready to download when my Kindle arrives (Dec 16-19) but I don't think I want to buy one until I can actually see the sample and how it works.

My all time favorite Christian books are "The Refiner Series" by Lynn Austin. They are mostly about slavery then through the war when they were all set free. I listened to all of these as audio books. I also own the whole set.

This is the link for the first book in the series, unfortunately it isn't available on Kindle yet.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1556614365/ref=kinw_rke_rti_1

I also really like Jack Cavanaugh's "The Book of Book's Series" and the "American Family Portrait" Series

http://www.amazon.com/Glimpses-Truth-Book-Books-1/dp/0310215749/ref=sr_1_25?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228447254&sr=8-25

I like historical, some contemporary, & mystery Christian fiction.

Glimpses of Truth by Jack Cavanaugh is a book about how the Bible was translated into English and the persecution that happened to those caught translating it. At the end of each book in this series, the author write the exact historical facts and the fictional parts he put in to make the story. It was facinating how close he tried to stick with history only adding a few fictional characters as their friends.

I also really liked Gilbert Morris's first series but haven't liked his newer stuff.

Same with Lori Wick, I really like her older stuff but haven't enjoyed the newer ones as much.

Lynn


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have the NIV, too. I have a sample of the One Year Bible. I am considering it for my daily reading for 2009.


I have a DTB One Year Bible and I like the daily reading schedule but it is a paperback and to heavy and floppy if I'm laying in bed and trying to hold it up. I have been thinking about getting one like it on the Kindle for 2009 as well.

I just hope my Kindle stays on track regarding the delivery schedule. Then I will have had it 2 weeks and be more familiar with how it works and hopefully be ready to start a One Year Bible reading format.

I also just realized that Lynn Austin has a new book out and it is available on Kindle. I can't wait! Lots of good books coming my way!

Lynn


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is the link to the Niv Bible
http://www.amazon.com/Holy-Bible-New-International-Version/dp/B000FC2KBU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1228451139&sr=1-1

I have thought about the One Year Bible but I too have a paperback of one. However I just might go take a good look at the one for Kindle.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I have the NIV, too. I have a sample of the One Year Bible. I am considering it for my daily reading for 2009.


I bought the Amplified Bible and it's very easy to use too. The One Year Bible was also one of the first books I bought for my Kindle and I just love it. I had the DTB for 8 years and love the way it is set up with OT, NT, Psalms and Proverbs for every day. With the Kindle remembering where you left off in any given book... it works just great for this Bible. You can read that day's passages and then you'll be at the first page for the next day's readings when you're done. The next day, the Kindle takes you right where you need to be for that day. Oops, guess this isn't CF and I didn't mean to get off the topic of fiction.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I bought the Amplified Bible and it's very easy to use too. The One Year Bible was also one of the first books I bought for my Kindle and I just love it. I had the DTB for 8 years and love the way it is set up with OT, NT, Psalms and Proverbs for every day. With the Kindle remembering where you left off in any given book... it works just great for this Bible. You can read that day's passages and then you'll be at the first page for the next day's readings when you're done. The next day, the Kindle takes you right where you need to be for that day. Oops, guess this isn't CF and I didn't mean to get off the topic of fiction.


I have read The One Year Bible 2 or 3 times and will be reading it in 2009 on Leisel. Looking forward to it and excited.  If you are looking specifically for a daily Bible reading or perhaps you want to read the Bible in a year, I recommend this highly. I agree not CF but a worthwhile post I belive... and now back to CF. 

Linda


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe this thread should be renamed Christian Reader Fans. I like being able to read Christian fiction recommendations and also about the types of Bibles people are enjoying on the Kindle all on one thread. Even other types of Christian books would be fine. That way I can keep checking back to this spot for all Christian reading interests.

Lynn M


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

love2read said:


> Maybe this thread should be renamed Christian Reader Fans. I like being able to read Christian fiction recommendations and also about the types of Bibles people are enjoying on the Kindle all on one thread. Even other types of Christian books would be fine. That way I can keep checking back to this spot for all Christian reading interests.
> 
> Lynn M


I love your suggestion!! I'd like to be able to hear what devotionals people are enjoying too!! I second the motion if needed!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

love2read said:


> Maybe this thread should be renamed Christian Reader Fans. I like being able to read Christian fiction recommendations and also about the types of Bibles people are enjoying on the Kindle all on one thread. Even other types of Christian books would be fine. That way I can keep checking back to this spot for all Christian reading interests.
> 
> Lynn M


Great suggestion Lynn, perhaps Betsy can make that change for us. There are other Christian books I read that aren't fiction and I read a different Bible each year. Looking forward to The One Year Bible on my Kindle in 2009. I've read the DTB and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Great idea on the name change.  Can you do that Betsy?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

The Devotional Bible by Max Lucado is one of my all time favorites. I used it 2 years and passed it on to my daughter in June. Unfortunately it isn't available for Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

This a great read for those of you that haven't read it and not a bad price at $5.19.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh, that's a good one, Linda. There's also two sequels:









and


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The Devotional Bible by Max Lucado is one of my all time favorites. I used it 2 years and passed it on to my daughter in June. Unfortunately it isn't available for Kindle.


I also love Max Lucado's Devotional Bible. What I do for my daily Bible reading is I read the devotion for the scriptural reading for the day from the Devotional Bible. I then read the Bible passage in my copy of Nelson's Study Bible which is absolutely wonderful. It has so many footnotes and little articles. It's a monstrous big Bible but I am learning so much going through it. I was very fortunate to get the Nelson's Study Bible free from crossings.com when they sent me a "We want you back" mailer after I had quit them.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I also love Max Lucado's Devotional Bible. What I do for my daily Bible reading is I read the devotion for the scriptural reading for the day from the Devotional Bible. I then read the Bible passage in my copy of Nelson's Study Bible which is absolutely wonderful. It has so many footnotes and little articles. It's a monstrous big Bible but I am learning so much going through it. I was very fortunate to get the Nelson's Study Bible free from crossings.com when they sent me a "We want you back" mailer after I had quit them.


I have never seen either the Max Lucado Devotional Bible or the Nelson's Study Bible. I hope Amazon is able to expand their bible section at some point to add these types of Bibles.

I'm probably going to start with the NIV Bible. (My Kindle arrives tomorrow   ). But I really want to add a second one like the One Year Devotional or a different type of devotional or study bible to my kindle.

Besides the One Year Devotional Bible is there another type of devotional or study bible available for the Kindle that anyone has tried and likes?

Lynn M


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

love2read said:


> I have never seen either the Max Lucado Devotional Bible or the Nelson's Study Bible. I hope Amazon is able to expand their bible section at some point to add these types of Bibles.
> 
> I'm probably going to start with the NIV Bible. (My Kindle arrives tomorrow   ). But I really want to add a second one like the One Year Devotional or a different type of devotional or study bible to my kindle.
> 
> ...


Like you, I would love a good devotional Bible for the Kindle. But I'm still pleased as Punch with the two I use. If you are interested, they are available at crossings.com but I believe you would have to become a member.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Like you, I would love a good devotional Bible for the Kindle. But I'm still pleased as Punch with the two I use. If you are interested, they are available at crossings.com but I believe you would have to become a member.


I am interested in the Nelson Study Bible Suzanne but think I would like it in DTB. I am going to check out crossings.com.

For all of you posting here, I have asked Betsy to change the name to Christian Reading or Christian Reading Fans. This will allow us to broaden our discussion although we seem to have already done that. Perhaps it will draw more members that are looking for bibles, devotion books or other Christian non-fiction.

Linda


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I am interested in the Nelson Study Bible Suzanne but think I would like it in DTB. I am going to check out crossings.com.
> 
> For all of you posting here, I have asked Betsy to change the name to Christian Reading or Christian Reading Fans. This will allow us to broaden our discussion although we seem to have already done that. Perhaps it will draw more members that are looking for bibles, devotion books or other Christian non-fiction.
> 
> Linda


Linda, I would recommend the DTB version of the Nelson Study Bible. It's huge and has pictures and many side articles. It also has footnotes on practically every verse. If you were to join Crossings, you may be able to get it as one of your "freebie" books. I think now the price is around $45 (it used to be $65) and they might have you use that as two freebie selections if you know what I mean.

Betsy, I think splitting things into two threads is a great idea. It's much less cluttered. I'm just glad the thread is here. Now having two is even better!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've split out the Christian Devotional reading (Bibles, etc) from the Christian Fiction Genre discussion--find out our members' favorite Bibles and readers here!

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

A couple of years ago my mom bought me the chronological year Bible.
http://www.amazon.com/One-Year-Chronological-Bible-NLT/dp/0842335315/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228766316&sr=1-7

I love reading it as it puts things in order (from Old and New Testament) so you can see how things really flow together. Of course it's not Kindleized yet but I like to **gasp** underline in my Bible in different colors each year as I get something new out of it, though I do want the regular Bible on my Kindle so I have one where ever i go!

TheresaM


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> A couple of years ago my mom bought me the chronological year Bible.
> http://www.amazon.com/One-Year-Chronological-Bible-NLT/dp/0842335315/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228766316&sr=1-7
> 
> I love reading it as it puts things in order (from Old and New Testament) so you can see how things really flow together. Of course it's not Kindleized yet but I like to **gasp** underline in my Bible in different colors each year as I get something new out of it, though I do want the regular Bible on my Kindle so I have one where ever i go!
> ...


I too use the colored sharpies in my NIV study bible TheresaM.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I too use the colored sharpies in my NIV study bible TheresaM.


hmmmm. You just gave me an idea! I usually don't do so well in underlining and sometimes cross through the words and I think i've gone through most the colors - red, blue, green, purple. Sooo a Sharpie highlighter, pointed highlighter might work better and help keep track by color. So off to the store for a highlighter before the new year!

TheresaM


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I bought the Amplified Bible and it's very easy to use too. The One Year Bible was also one of the first books I bought for my Kindle and I just love it. I had the DTB for 8 years and love the way it is set up with OT, NT, Psalms and Proverbs for every day. With the Kindle remembering where you left off in any given book... it works just great for this Bible. You can read that day's passages and then you'll be at the first page for the next day's readings when you're done. The next day, the Kindle takes you right where you need to be for that day. Oops, guess this isn't CF and I didn't mean to get off the topic of fiction.


I am looking forward to using the _One Year B_ible for my daily readings this year on the Kindle. I have been using _Morning and Evening Readings _ by Charles Spurgeon. It is bargain priced at 99 cents! It was written in the 1800's and it amazes me at time how it relates to today!











There are other versions of this available under $5.00, but the mine is the 99 cent one.

One more thing... PG13, do you know the general differences between the Amplified and NIV bibles?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> A couple of years ago my mom bought me the chronological year Bible.
> http://www.amazon.com/One-Year-Chronological-Bible-NLT/dp/0842335315/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228766316&sr=1-7
> 
> I love reading it as it puts things in order (from Old and New Testament) so you can see how things really flow together. Of course it's not Kindleized yet but I like to **gasp** underline in my Bible in different colors each year as I get something new out of it, though I do want the regular Bible on my Kindle so I have one where ever i go!
> ...


TheresaM, I love to mark in my bible, too! I have an old NIV Student Life Application Bible that is so marked up with colors, shapes, pictures, you name it!! It is probably my favorite and whenever I get a new bible, I keep going back to this one... it is so comfortable, like an old friend! I haven't decided yet if I am going to try and use my Kindle at church yet. I have a bible on my old iPaq PDA and I get funny looks from people when I use it! I don't mind, I just think I might be distracting them because they think I am playing a game or texting someone!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

LOL. They would really wonder what the heck your looking at. You need a sign that says it's ok it's just the lasted version of the Bible  A Kindalized version that is  I don't sit well for very long without my hands moving so I knit which gets me some looks but I figure hey at least now I'm listening instead of day dreaming.

I've heard that Spurgeon is pretty good. For .99 I should get it. Right now I'm reading Mother Angelica's Private and Pithy Lessons From the Scriptures, I'm really enjoying it. Though its a dtb from the library. When I have some extra $$ I think I may download it to keep to review again.











TheresaM


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL. They would really wonder what the heck your looking at. You need a sign that says it's ok it's just the lasted version of the Bible  A Kindalized version that is  I don't sit well for very long without my hands moving so I knit which gets me some looks but I figure hey at least now I'm listening instead of day dreaming.


I am the same way... I doodle to stay focused. I take some notes, but mostly I doodle. It used to get me in trouble when I was a kid, until my mom realized that the more doodles, the more I could tell her what the preacher said!! Today I would have been labeled ADD or ADHD!! Back then I was called a daydreamer!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am looking forward to using the _One Year B_ible for my daily readings this year on the Kindle. I have been using _Morning and Evening Readings _ by Charles Spurgeon. It is bargain priced at 99 cents! It was written in the 1800's and it amazes me at time how it relates to today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have the NIV Bible on my Kindle.

I find a lot of Charles Spurgeon in this daily devotional and it's only $4.99.


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL. They would really wonder what the heck your looking at. You need a sign that says it's ok it's just the lasted version of the Bible  A Kindalized version that is  I don't sit well for very long without my hands moving so I knit which gets me some looks but I figure hey at least now I'm listening instead of day dreaming.
> 
> I've heard that Spurgeon is pretty good. For .99 I should get it. Right now I'm reading Mother Angelica's Private and Pithy Lessons From the Scriptures, I'm really enjoying it. Though its a dtb from the library. When I have some extra $$ I think I may download it to keep to review again.
> 
> ...


thank you for posting this new book. I bought the dtb right away and also did a click request for this one. I also d/led the biography that Raymond wrote of Mother Angelica and highly recommend it. This is one tough cookie that stood up for what she believes and what she wanted to accomplish which is amazing. She doesn't hesitate to say that she is stubborn and can be hard to get along with, but she will be headed for sainthood some day. The older book that Raymond put together that is similar to this new one is also good and I have it too.

As for bibles, I did d/l the NIV version since there isn't a Catholic Bible available, but would get one if it was ever made available.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Is there a Catholic Bible that you would like to be available for Kindle?  If there is please let me know and I will go click on it.

I enjoy Spurgeon and also I like Oswald Chambers.  I have been reading his stuff since I was in high school.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

These showed up when I searched Catholic Bible at Amazon. Are either of these what you are looking for?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The D-R is sort of the 'old' Catholic Bible. The one used for readings at Mass now is the New American Bible. It does not appear to be Kindlized, in fact is not available at Amazon at all. Only through Catholic/Christian bookstores. It's actually published by the US Conference of Catholic Bishops so I don't expect an e-version anytime soon. Though there's an on-line linkable version on their website: http://www.usccb.org/nab/bible/

The D-R version I bought from Amazon is linked by book and chapter and verse. It will sound very familiar to those of us who remember pre-Vatican II reforms.

Ann


----------



## Daisysmama (Nov 12, 2008)

thank you all for your responses.  I just love this board.  I was on another board, different subject/purpose, and didn't feel nearly the warmth and welcome I have received here.....Maybe Kindle is really kindling the warmth for us!!!

I bought the first version and d/led a sample of the second to check out.  At those prices, worth the purchase!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Daisysmama said:


> thank you all for your responses. I just love this board. I was on another board, different subject/purpose, and didn't feel nearly the warmth and welcome I have received here.....Maybe Kindle is really kindling the warmth for us!!!
> 
> I bought the first version and d/led a sample of the second to check out. At those prices, worth the purchase!!


So nice you feel that way Daisysmama, always nice to get psoitive feedback. I love it here also.

Linda


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

One more thing... PG13, do you know the general differences between the Amplified and NIV bibles?

Angela - 

For a technical answer, I'd have to go back and study some more (I'm not a Bible scholar, by far) but the Amplified is a much more "wordy" Bible.  It's the one that Joyce Meyer uses all the time and it's my favorite.  If I remember correctly, what the version is about is:  they took the original Hebrew & Greek and acknowledged that a word or phrase could have several different meanings when translated into English ie: happy, joyful, elated.  So, the Amplified puts those additional possible meanings into the scripture you are reading.... usually in brackets or parentheses right in the sentence.  Thus, you end up with a lot more words (some people think it is too "wordy" for them).  But, it really helps me understand the scripture I am reading so much better..... it helps "clarify" for me.  I do like study Bibles... especially the Life Application study Bible.... but have to remember that those study notes were written by scholars and are subject to analysis regarding "accuracy".  I like the fact that the Amplified gives me more meaning directly from the Greek/Hebrew original text.  It does make it a little harder to follow when my pastor is reading from another translation out loud in church.... but I've gotten used to that and don't think anything of it now.  My suggestion.... since it costs nothing.... is to download the Kindle sample of the Amplified and see what you think.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

The Amplified Bible is an English translation of the Bible produced jointly by The Zondervan Corporation and The Lockman Foundation. The first edition was published in 1965. It is largely a revision of the American Standard Version of 1901, with reference made to various texts in the original languages. It is designed to "amplify" the text by using a system of punctuation and other typographical features to bring out all shades of meaning present in the original texts.

The New International Version is a completely new translation of the Holy Bible made by more than a 100 scholars working directly from the best-available Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek texts. The NIV is also published by Zondervan.

The pew Bibles in my church use the New KJVB,  Kay Arthur uses the New American Standard, my Old Testament professor had us use the Revised Standard Version and I think I remember that my New Testament prof used the RSV also. Reason I know these things is I did my Master thesis on the translations of the Bible.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks tc!!  I knew there would be someone much more knowledgeable than I am......


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I have used this devotion book a couple of years in the past and now keep it in a drawer at work. I have read several of her books and like her because she is real. As she likes to say she graduated from "the school of hard knocks."

Linda


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Here are some that I use:



























None are formated for Kindle however.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

They all sound good tc, I clicked for all 3 to be Kindlized. I also have one by Max Lucado, I believe it is Grace for the Day or Grace for Everyday but I didn't see it on Amazon.

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tc said:


> The Amplified Bible is an English translation of the Bible produced jointly by The Zondervan Corporation and The Lockman Foundation. The first edition was published in 1965. It is largely a revision of the American Standard Version of 1901, with reference made to various texts in the original languages. It is designed to "amplify" the text by using a system of punctuation and other typographical features to bring out all shades of meaning present in the original texts.
> 
> The New International Version is a completely new translation of the Holy Bible made by more than a 100 scholars working directly from the best-available Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek texts. The NIV is also published by Zondervan.
> 
> The pew Bibles in my church use the New KVB, Kay Arthur uses the New American Standard, my Old Testament professor had us use the Revised Standard Version and I think I remember that my New Testament prof used the RSV also. Reason I know these things is I did my Master thesis on the translations of the Bible.


Thanks tc... My newest DT bible is New American Standard, but I think I still like the NIV the best.

PG13, I think I will download the sample to see the differences, thanks!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

My Kindle is two days old now and I absolutely love it. I bought the One Year Bible and will probably buy the NIV Bible soon.

I really like the One Year Bible on the Kindle. That's going to be so nice to have.

Thanks for the recommendation on this list.

Lynn M


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

When I was in California in 2005 my mom had a copy of this book by Beth Moore. 










Most of her books are available on Kindle but not this one. I clicked for it again tonight. I might have to settle for her Prayers for the Faithful.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> When I was in California in 2005 my mom had a copy of this book by Beth Moore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clicked on this one for you! I love Beth Moore and her studies. I have had the opportunity to actually sit under her teaching. One of the percs of living in Houston!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Angela said:


> I clicked on this one for you! I love Beth Moore and her studies. I have had the opportunity to actually sit under her teaching. One of the percs of living in Houston!


Thank you! BTW my daughter Angela lives in Springfield, MO. Of my two daughters she likes to read when she can find time to do so.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

One of the first books I purchased for my Kindle was the NIV.  I have used the New American Standard and like that very well indeed.  I have also used a New King James.  But I think I like the NIV the best.  I agree the NIV is pretty easy to navigate and I'm getting faster.  One of the things I have been searching for on Amazon is a concordance, which is a very necessary study aid.  However, Amazon doesn't offer any for Kindle.  Ah well, this is such a new thing and it is amazing how many books are available on Kindle.  I am sure there will be a concordance soon.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome Tippy! I have a friend whose huband goes by the name of Tippy. It was given to him by his sisters when he was a little boy.

Here are 2 Concordances (non Kindle) that we can click on to request for the Kindle


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have used Strong's quite alot.  It is great for studying.

I have been clicking on everything.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone used this one for day to day devotional:











or











I am fixing to d/l


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I plan to use the One Year Bible for this coming year. I have used the DTB of this in the past and am excited about doing it again on the kindle.

I have read Beth Moore's Praying the Word book and have 2 DT copies at home (one to keep, one to loan), but have never taken a look at the devotional book.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not sure if it counts as "devotional" but Tim Keller's Reason for God is excellent. Frequently described as "C.S. Lewis for the 21st Century" its like an updated, easier to read Mere Christianity.

[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0017SYNZM?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0017SYNZM]









I haven't his Prodigal God yet, but it has very good reviews and appears to be expound on the the Prodigal Son parable in interesting ways. He especially focuses on the elder brother as equivalent in waywardness in a moralistic, "religiosity" way. 
The title is a play on words of the original meaning of "prodigal": "recklessly extravagant, having spent everything". I think he means that God's grace is recklessly extravagant and he spent everything.....sounds very interesting!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks interesting


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I've already purchased the One Year Bible in the picture above and I'm really excited to have that on my Kindle. The Beth Moore devotional looks really interesting too. I just downloaded a sample and will take a look at it as well.

So many good suggestions on this thread. Thanks everyone.

Lynn M


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I d/l the One Year Bible and it is hard to hold off until 1/1/09.  I have d/l samples of the other two so that I can decide which way I want to go.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I plan to use The One Year Devotional Bible for 2009, already have it on my Kindle. I have used it as a DTB in 2 previous years and enjoyed it very much. 

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Has anyone here done the Beth Moore study on Esther? I think that is the one our ladies group will be starting in January.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

tc said:


>


This is an excellent book! Great for meditation.

Marci


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Marci said:


> This is an excellent book! Great for meditation.
> 
> Marci


And it is only $2.20


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

tc said:


> And it is only $2.20


I got the sample. Thanks!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

tc said:


> And it is only $2.20


_The Imitation of Christ_ by Thomas a Kempis is also available free at Gutenberg and at ccel.org.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks I will go check it out.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

tc said:


> Has anyone used this one for day to day devotional:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I love Beth Moore's books and study guides. She seems to bring things home for me and has helped me 'walk' through some really tough things in my life.

Theresam


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone seen this or used it? I got a sample and it looks interesting.


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

Angela said:


> Has anyone here done the Beth Moore study on Esther? I think that is the one our ladies group will be starting in January.


I haven't done that one, but it looks very good. I know its her new one. I'd love to get it! I've done the Patriarchs, A Woman's Heart and Stepping Heavenward. They are wonderful. Even the men in our church have done the Patriarchs which is on Genesis and they loved it. A Woman's Heart is on Exodus and was absolutely wonderful too. We're doing her "Retreat in a box" the end of Jan and plan to start a new one of her's in Feb. She is a phenomenal speaker. I've done dozens and dozens of bible study's over the years and no one has ever inspired me more than Beth Moore has.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

tc said:


> Has anyone seen this or used it? I got a sample and it looks interesting.


I haven't read her my self, but I know many of the, umm, more _mature_ ladies love her. Heh, actually, I'm probably about ready to start reading her myself, but it seems like she's been popular for a long time with women my mom's age.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, I think that I will go ahead and get it.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Thanks for posting this. I love Beth Moore's books and study guides. She seems to bring things home for me and has helped me 'walk' through some really tough things in my life.
> 
> Theresam


I tried the sample of this on Abigail. The text was difficult for me to read. It was like someone photocopied the pages or something. I have quite a few Beth Moore books and like her alot. If I get this one, it will be in Dead Tree Book form.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> I tried the sample of this on Abigail. The text was difficult for me to read. It was like someone photocopied the pages or something. I have quite a few Beth Moore books and like her alot. If I get this one, it will be in Dead Tree Book form.


I felt thesame way when I read over the Beth Moore devotional. I have text set at 4 and reading it was hard. Like you said, it was more like a xerox copy. I like the way that the Barbara Johnson book was done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like it was done in the "Topaz" format; some of those are good and some aren't...too bad!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

tc said:


> Has anyone seen this or used it? I got a sample and it looks interesting.


Haven't read that one, but I love Barbara Johnson!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

roselake said:


> I haven't done that one, but it looks very good. I know its her new one. I'd love to get it! I've done the Patriarchs, A Woman's Heart and Stepping Heavenward. They are wonderful. Even the men in our church have done the Patriarchs which is on Genesis and they loved it. A Woman's Heart is on Exodus and was absolutely wonderful too. We're doing her "Retreat in a box" the end of Jan and plan to start a new one of her's in Feb. She is a phenomenal speaker. I've done dozens and dozens of bible study's over the years and no one has ever inspired me more than Beth Moore has.


Our Women's Ministry Team had a weekend retreat at my home in October and we used Beth Moore's "Retreat in a box." We hope to be able to do it again with all the women from the church some time in the spring.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Have any of you heard of this author before? There are several of his books at Amazon referred to as Andrew Murray Christian Classics and are all bargained priced.


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Hubby knew of him but I didn't so I went looking. The book _Abide in Christ_ is listed with the fellow below's works.

"Andrew Murray was the second child of Andrew Murray (1794-1866), a Dutch Reformed Church missionary sent from Scotland to South Africa.
Andrew was sent to Aberdeen in Scotland for his initial education together with his elder brother, John. Both remained there until they obtained their M.A in 1845. From there they both went to the University of Utrecht where they studied theology. The two brothers became members of Het Réveil, a religious movement opposed to the rationalism which was in vogue in the Netherlands at that time. Both brothers were ordained by the Hague Committee of the Dutch Reformed Church on May 9, 1848 and returned to the Cape.
Andrew pastored churches in Bloemfontein, Worcester, Cape Town and Wellington, all in South Africa. Murray married Emma Rutherford in Cape Town, South Africa, on July 2, 1856. They had eight children together (four boys and four girls). He was a champion of the South African Revival of 1860. He died on January 18, 1917, four months before his eighty-ninth birthday."

Then again on Amazon's book page it says "Andrew Murray is Communications Officer for the train driver's union ASLEF."

I could not find anything that said that they were the same person.

Now that that is clear as mud, it looks to be an interesting book.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I downloaded a sample, but for the price I may go ahead and buy it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's his Wikipedia entry:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Murray_(minister)

Note that he died in 1917, so his books are definitely in the public domain.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Good Morning and a blessed New Year to all of you!  I'm thinking of you as those of us who have bought the One Year Bible for our Kindles begin reading together today.......  I just think it's neat to think of each of us reading the very same scriptures each day..... spread out all over the country.... but "joined" with an incredible link.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

This book looks awesome! I sent myself a sample and will most like either buy it or search for it in the free public domain sites.

Thanks for posting it.

Lynn M



Angela said:


> Have any of you heard of this author before? There are several of his books at Amazon referred to as Andrew Murray Christian Classics and are all bargained priced.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I did check feedbooks for Andrew Murray but there were no matches.  Looks like manybooks is "under construction".


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I did check feedbooks for Andrew Murray but there were no matches. Looks like manybooks is "under construction".


I found several of Murray's books on various sites, but unfortunately not _Abide in Christ_. Interesting. So the most expeditious way to get it may be amazon after all. Maybe someone would volunteer to buy it and transcribe it? 

BTW, if some don't know, there is a library of free Christian classics at www.ccel.org. They sometimes have books that I can't find other places.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

marianner said:


> I found several of Murray's books on various sites, but unfortunately not _Abide in Christ_. Interesting. So the most expeditious way to get it may be amazon after all. Maybe someone would volunteer to buy it and transcribe it?
> 
> BTW, if some don't know, there is a library of free Christian classics at www.ccel.org. They sometimes have books that I can't find other places.


Thank you so much for that link, Marianner. I hadn't heard of it before.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I began the New Year reading The One Year Devotional Bible. I have used this Bible 2 years previously in the late 80's and mid 90's, the DTB. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it. I love the way they add Psalms and Proverbs in each days reading. Really like it on my Kindle. 

Great way to start a New Year!
Linda


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I began the New Year reading The One Year Devotional Bible. I have used this Bible 2 years previously in the late 80's and mid 90's, the DTB. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it. I love the way they add Psalms and Proverbs in each days reading. Really like it on my Kindle.
> 
> Great way to start a New Year!
> Linda


I read mine this morning also and thought of you!! I also have Joyce Meyer's Starting Your Day Right so I read that every morning also (it's very brief). I had read the DTB for 7 years in a row and then stopped for a couple of years.... so I was VERY happy to be able to buy it for MaKK. I actually started reading it again in October when I bought MaKK and finished out the year..... and am now back at the beginning. I love the Psalms and Proverbs each day also. I just couldn't get into reading through the Bible beginning with Genesis in January and finishing with Revelation in December. This gives me a better feeling of how incredibly well the OT and NT work/fit together. It's a great version of the Bible!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I read mine this morning also and thought of you!! I also have Joyce Meyer's Starting Your Day Right so I read that every morning also (it's very brief). I had read the DTB for 7 years in a row and then stopped for a couple of years.... so I was VERY happy to be able to buy it for MaKK. I actually started reading it again in October when I bought MaKK and finished out the year..... and am now back at the beginning. I love the Psalms and Proverbs each day also. I just couldn't get into reading through the Bible beginning with Genesis in January and finishing with Revelation in December. This gives me a better feeling of how incredibly well the OT and NT work/fit together. It's a great version of the Bible!!


I will have to get the Joyce Meyer book, I'm almost positive I had the DTB and gave it to my daughter. I am one that may find myself reading a quick devotion at anytime during the day depending on my need.

Thanks for the reminder of Joyce Meyers!
Linda


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

My first time trying the new link maker so I hope this works. Here is Joyce's Starting Your Day right that I have, and, as of last Nov. she has Ending Your Day Right. Also, Max Lucado's Grace for the Moment is one of my favorite DTBs and is now finally available for Kindle (I'm hoping the price will come down a little in a month or so). We have given so many of these as gifts. It has short excerpts from his books that can be read as a daily devotional and they are excellent.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great job with the link maker! I have Max Lucado's DTB and it is one of my favorite. The JM Starting Your ay Right is the one I used and gave to my daugher but I just one clicked for my Kindle. I hope to get Ending Your Day Right.

Thanks for the links! 
Linda


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

It's not exactly devotional reading, and it was mentioned on the bargain book thread, but just in case, these are a pretty good price right now:


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Happy New Year dear friends!!

I will be joining your PG13 and Linda in reading my _One Year Bible_!! I am so excited to have it on the Kindle. I am listening to some of the free music I found on volumMonster today and really enjoying it!

Well, gotta run check on dinner! Just wanted to stop by and say hello to you all.

Thanks to all that have posted new books! I will be buying several of them!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> Happy New Year dear friends!!
> 
> I will be joining your PG13 and Linda in reading my _One Year Bible_!! I am so excited to have it on the Kindle. I am listening to some of the free music I found on volumMonster today and really enjoying it!
> 
> ...


A blessed New Year Angela and I will be thinking of you and Linda each day as we go through 2009 with our One Year Bibles! I always enjoy your posts and am so glad that you're here with us!!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have joined the three of you.  I love having the Bible on my Kindle because it is always with me.
Happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Now there are four of us reading The One Year Bible on Kindle!  I just bought it. I also got a sample of The One Year Bible Companion which goes with it, and it I like it, I'll get that also. I'll be thinking of you all when I do my daily Bible reading now.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Now there are four of us reading The One Year Bible on Kindle!  I just bought it. I also got a sample of The One Year Bible Companion which goes with it, and it I like it, I'll get that also. I'll be thinking of you all when I do my daily Bible reading now.


I also bought the One Year Bible. I love the translation. What is the One Year Bible Companion? How does that add to the One Year Bible?

Lynn M


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, can you tell us more about the Companion? I really like the One Year Bible. 

Melissa


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I just downloaded the sample. Some of the font is tiny with no way to make it bigger. Is it that way through the whole thing? 

Melissa


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I just downloaded the sample. Some of the font is tiny with no way to make it bigger. Is it that way through the whole thing?
> 
> Melissa


Yes, I tried to increase that font size and could not. It was so small. I paged through the whole sample and all that was in the sample was those paragraphs on some of the books of the Bible. I really wanted to see a couple of sample pages for dates like Jan. 1st, 2nd, etc. So I won't be purchasing it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm also reading the One Year Bible..

I may get the Joyce Meyer books as well.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

What an excellent One Year Bible group we have!!  I'll be thinking of each of you every morning when I read mine and I will love knowing that you're reading the very same scripture that day!  
    tc..... I'm so happy to see you here with us too!!!


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks PraiseGod13.

Are any of you journaling along with your daily Bible reading?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I've been journaling since 2001. 

I normally make most entries at night but do carry my journal with me in case I want to make an entry during the day. It is therapy for me and I also love to go back and read adversities in my life, answered prayer and my spiritual journey. I went on a medical mission trip to Venezuela in October after 911 in Sept. It was an experience that changed my life and that was when I started journaling. I don't think you can go on a mission trip and return as the person you were prior to. Along with the birth of my girls and grandkids it was the most AWESOME experience of my life.

Linda


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have tried journaling several times, but can't seem to keep it going. I have even read books on "how to" and guess I am either not geared that way, or just haven't found the journaling *type* that suits me.

I am however enjoying the OYB, especially knowing that there are others out there of like mind who are reading the same words I am. It also reminds me to pray for each of you. I have decided that from now on, before I put Kwinn to bed for the night, I will go to the OYB so that the first thing I see when I wake up Kwinn each morning is the current day's reading.

May you all have a blessed and wonderful day!
Angela


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the feeling of knowing others are reading the same devotion I am, there is a definite connection there.

Linda


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I have never written a journal. My life is so boring and quiet I wouldn't have much to write about.

It is so nice to think of my fellow Kindlers when I do my daily reading now. I'll be thinking of you especially when we get to parts of "dry" stuff like the Mosaic law which goes on and on, or the genealogies in Numbers!  

One of the things I really like about having this on my Abigail is that now I won't miss a day of reading the Bible. I must confess there have been days when I skipped my Bible reading in DTB form. But when I turn on my Abigail, there is the Bible up near the top of my queue and my conscience pricks me that if I have time to read a "fun" book, I definitely should have time to feed on God's Word.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did anyone else notice today that we were reading about it raining 40 days (and nights) for Noah and then when we got to the NT part.... there was Jesus going into the wilderness for 40 days.  I love it when the OT and NT readings in our One Year Bible have something special in common.  Works that way more often than you'd think if you're watching for it.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey you forgot a spoiler alert! I haven't read today's yet. LOL I'm kidding, I'm kidding. 
I really like the New Living Translation a lot. I like how you can click on the asterisks too for the footnote things. 

Melissa


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Prayer is a powerful thing.  I too lift ya'll up esp when I am reading the OTB.  What a wonderful feeling.

Angela, last night for the first time I did what you are talking about.  Right before I turned Eliot off for the night I went to today's reading in the OYB and shut him down.  This morning there was the reading for the day and you just can't go on to something else without reading the Word of God.

Hey yeah I did notice the 40 days and 40 nights.  Hubby and I did spend a good bit of time working out how the ark would fit in our neighborhood.  

The readings in Proverbs is really hitting me between the eyes.  My pastor is doing his blog on Proverbs and it is great to get his input.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

meljackson said:


> Hey you forgot a spoiler alert! I haven't read today's yet. LOL I'm kidding, I'm kidding.
> I really like the New Living Translation a lot. I like how you can click on the asterisks too for the footnote things.
> 
> Melissa


Okay.... somehow I totally missed this..... you can click on the asterisks?? I'm going back into mine to see if I can figure it out. Have I mentioned that I am completely technology-challenged?? I like the NLT a lot too!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing!!  I had no idea that the asterisk option was there..... enhanced reading at it's finest!!  Thanks, Melissa!!!  Yet another example of how much KBs has helped me get more enjoyment from my Kindle reading!!  Did we have those references in the DTV?


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

The asterisks I have clicked on were just variations on a word. I haven't clicked on them all. Now, to get back to the page I was reading, I'm sure I'm taking the convoluted route. I click on the word Back and then I have to hit Prev. Page. When I click on the word Back it doesn't take me automatically back to my page I was reading. Is there an easier way to do this?


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I noticed the asteriks on the pages but it never occured to me to click on them. Thanks!

Lynn M


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> One of the things I really like about having this on my Abigail is that now I won't miss a day of reading the Bible. I must confess there have been days when I skipped my Bible reading in DTB form. But when I turn on my Abigail, there is the Bible up near the top of my queue and my conscience pricks me that if I have time to read a "fun" book, I definitely should have time to feed on God's Word.


Even though I'm not in the OYB Klub , I've also noticed this. Even when I don't have time to sit down and read my big ole study Bible, I can carry the Kindle around with me while I'm getting ready and at least get some time in the Scriptures before I'm off to work. It's gotten me back into having a a short devotional at the beginning of the day.


----------



## roselake (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.  I just ordered my kindle OYB.  So i'll be reading along with you guys.  Also thanks for the link to the Christian Classics.  I'll be checking that out soon.

About beth moore,  we already have over 30 ladies signed up for our retreat the last of this month.  I'm so excited.  The Retreat in a Box looks so good.  and of course she's always wonderful.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Roselake, it's so nice you are doing the OYB also. I'll be thinking of you also now when I do my daily reading.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Roselake glad you are joining us for the OYB devotion. Have you ever used it before, if not you are in for a treat.

Linda


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

marianner said:


> Even though I'm not in the OYB Klub , I've also noticed this. Even when I don't have time to sit down and read my big ole study Bible, I can carry the Kindle around with me while I'm getting ready and at least get some time in the Scriptures before I'm off to work. It's gotten me back into having a a short devotional at the beginning of the day.


Marianner wish you were reading with us but reading the scripture is what is important. 
Roselake glad to see you. Look forward to you sharing some of your favorites. BTW take a look at the Christian Fiction thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

So happy you have decided to join us in reading the OYB, Roselake... and you will surely enjoy the Retreat in a Box. It is a wonderful study!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, I think it's great that several of you are reading the OYB together! But I think it's a little beyond the scope of this thread. I mean, it is Christian Devotional, duh, but it's very specific, not general. So, if you don't mind, I think it would work better in a specific thread so that you all can bounce your thoughts off each other! I can split posts for you into a "One Year Bible Reading Group" if you want, or you can just start one.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Betsy, that would be great! There have been times I wanted to comment on the daily reading, but I didn't want to hijack the thread from its original purpose. Thank you!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great idea Betsy.

Thanks


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Even though I started the One Year Bible, I decided to start two other books as well.



And



I was able to get this book a month ago when it was just a penny. Wow is it a great book. Will probably wait to start Hinds' Feet on High Places when I'm done with this one.



Lynn M


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been haunting Amazon in hopes of Hinds Feet in High Places comes down a bit. It is one I really want to read. I also was able to get He Chose The Nails when it was a penny. What a deal! You know the funny thing though is on my main page where all my books are listed, He Chose the Nails is only three dots in length. I thought, Dang, it's just a sample! Because on Amazon it says it's a 240 page book. But I flicked through it pretty quickly and it's no sample; it's the whole book.


----------

